# Another Corn One!



## James_T (Jan 31, 2008)

I've recently acquired an 08 Hypo corn from CPR, he is het for bloodred, ghost and motley. What would be a good female to eventually breed him with.

....on a side note he is currently just under 3' and 210g fairly empty. Would he be large enough to breed in 2010?


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

At that weight yes he'll definitely be ready for next year, sounds like he could easily have been ready this year too.
With regards to a female though it depends very much what you wish to breed.


----------



## James_T (Jan 31, 2008)

If I wanted some bloodreds would the female need to be het for bloodred? Or could I have a female that is het for something else, and have an even more varied clutch? Would the hypo part come through into some of the offspring?

I'd quite like to have a lavender female, or some kind of stripe.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

In order to get anything other than normals (with various hets and possible hets) you need to breed like to like.

The ingredients you HAVE are:

Hypo
Bloodred
Anery
Motley

Therefore, your female needs to be either visual or het for one or more of these.

If you want bloodreds, you need a female who is het or homozygous bloodred.
If you want anery you need a female who is het or homozygous anery.
If you want hypo you need a female who is het or homozygous hypo.
If you want motley you need a female who is het or homozgyous Motley OR Stripe (because these are two flavours of the same trait).

Breeding a Lavender to your male would produce normals het for Hypo, Lavender and possible het for bloodred, anery and motley.

Breeding a Stripe to your male would produce normals het for Hypo, Stripe and possible het for bloodred, anery; it'd also produce Motleys het Stripe, Hypo, possible het bloodred and anery.


----------



## James_T (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks that makes sense. I'll keep an eye out for a het for bloodred then.


----------



## DJ Villa (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a ghost motley corn for sale... He'd be perfect lol : victory:


----------



## James_T (Jan 31, 2008)

"He'd" be perfect? :whistling2:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

James_T said:


> "He'd" be perfect? :whistling2:


:lol2::no1:


----------



## James_T (Jan 31, 2008)

Would there be anyway for me to get ghost bloodreds, from pairing this one with a female?


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

yes several ways, but you would prob be looking at getting a ghost het bloodred female


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

James_T said:


> Would there be anyway for me to get ghost bloodreds, from pairing this one with a female?


you'd need one of the following:

hypo het anery, bloodred
anery het hypo, bloodred
bloodred het anery, hypo
hypo bloodred het anery
granite het hypo
ghost het bloodred
ghost bloodred (hypo granite)


----------



## James_T (Jan 31, 2008)

What kind of a clutch would I get if I were to pair it with a ultramel bloodred het ghost?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

James_T said:


> What kind of a clutch would I get if I were to pair it with a ultramel bloodred het ghost?


3/16 normal het bloodred, hypo, amel or ultra, 66% ph anery, 50% ph motley
3/16 hypo het bloodred, amel or ultra, 66% ph anery, 50% ph motley
3/16 Bloodred het hypo, amel or ultra, 66% ph anery, 50% ph motley
3/16 Hypo Bloodred het amel or ultra, 66% ph anery, 50% ph motley
1/16 Anery het bloodred, hypo, amel or ultra, 50% ph motley
1/16 Ghost het bloodred, amel or ultra, 50% ph motley
1/16 Granite het hypo, amel or ultra, 50% ph motley
1/16 Ghost Bloodred het amel or ultra, 50% ph motley

:2thumb:


----------



## James_T (Jan 31, 2008)

That's sounds like a pretty interesting clutch! Thanks for your help.


----------



## James_T (Jan 31, 2008)

I've just picked up a female opal motley. Would a pairing between her and the hypo (het bloodred, anery and motley) produce anything other than normals?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

You'd expect about half normals het Lavender, Hypo, Amel and Motley possible het Bloodred and Anery, and half Motley het Lavender, Hypo, Amel, possible het Bloodred and Anery.


----------



## James_T (Jan 31, 2008)

The clutch sound like they'd more than likely have numerous interesting hets. What are the general opinions on breeding siblings with each other?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

James_T said:


> I've recently acquired an 08 Hypo corn from CPR, he is het for bloodred, ghost and motley. What would be a good female to eventually breed him with.
> 
> ....on a side note he is currently just under 3' and 210g fairly empty. Would he be large enough to breed in 2010?


 jame i have an exact copy of a female on that i may be able to spare.
08 girl, not sure of the exact weight, but i would think over 200 grams.
her bigger sister is 400 odd, shes being bred this year.


----------

